# Best Grilled Steak Ever!



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I came upon this trick a couple of weeks ago while browsing a grilling forum. when I tell you about it, you're going to say I'm completely crazy but believe me, it really works wonders.
Let me begin by saying there is a LOT of water in raw beef. Check it out here...http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Water_in_Meats/index.asp. When you put a steak with that much water in it on a hot grill, the water inside steams, drying out the interior of the steak. The trick is to get as much of that water as possible out of the steak before you grill it. Here's how to do it:

An hour before time to put the steak on the grill, lay it on a plate and HEAVILY salt both sides with coarse kosher salt. I mean COVER the steak with salt like you're salting down a ham to cure! An hour later the salt will be gray with moisture and there will be so much water in the plate you can turn it up and pour it out. Then, rinse all the salt off the steak, pat it dry with paper towels, season as you normally would and grill. It will sear perfectly on the outside and the inside will be cool and pink or red and the flavor outstanding.

I know it sounds crazy, but risk one steak and give it a try.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that is pretty interesting. I may have to try that next time.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

This works, but it does impart some saltiness. You can also use a cast iron pan with 1/4" of salt in the bottom to "grill" a steak on the stove. I've also heard of "salt roasting" where you put 1/4"-1/2" of salt in a roasting pan, put the steak on, then cover it with a layer equally as thick as the bottom. 30-40 mins @425 depending on size, and it comes out in a salt crust. Crack it open and retrieve deliciousness.

I also salt chicken before roasting it; draws the moisture out of the skin and makes for a great crispyness.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

he's telling no lies.
It works quite well and is surprisingly good.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd be the first to agree that a steak may be better cooked in a black iron skillet or the oven; but the topic was the best "grilled" steak ever. There's just something special about getting friends together on the deck communing with Mother Nature and eating outside and this is the best method of "grilling" a steak that I have found. fwiw.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

This is for Dude, If you want crispy roast chicken you dont neccessarily have to salt it. You can season as usual and as long as you oil the bottom of roasting pan you can arrange whatever pieces of chicken skinside down. Cook for 30-40 minutes at 450, drain fat, and then turn them over for the last 15-20 minutes depending on size of pieces[wings and short thighs or bone in skin-on breasts. The trick is to run the fat back through the chicken in the last quater of cooking time. It keeps the meet juicy and delivers excellent crispy skin.
My seasoning is a sprinkle of Cacherees regular, Garlic salt, Black pepper, and Hungarian paprika on each side. If you want you can take them directly to a ziplock with flour and coat them as you would fish. Or if you aren't eating carbs[flour] you can go directly to the oiled roaster. Remember Skinside Down for the first 60% of the cooking time then dump of accumulated grease and turn them over. You will be suprised at the results. Try it.


----------

